# Media Player To Listen To Streamed content from Icecast



## spiketide (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi everyone...

I have set up a radio station using Icecast2 and Edcast. Now i have to set up a webpage through which users can listen to my radio...
Is there a good site where i can find some points about building a flash based player with which the user can listen to the streamed content to use in my site....?
Another thing.... i want the process of the playlist being downloaded and started for playback to be hidden from the user... like yahoo radio.... Some radio sites like shoutcast first sends a .pls file which the user opens with a player of his choice....
How can i proceed to bring the functionality like the yahoo radio...?

Hope i am being clear.... 
Thanks a lot for your time....


----------

